# how meany of Cadets/CF have been disrespected



## Pvt J hodge (24 Sep 2006)

ok well im getting sick of it. I would like you to tell how u have been and ware. we should be able to do something no? Its Sick! 



well ill go first i was goin to my Base and thare was a group of ppl talking down to me and not Just kids i Respect them but th y dont  to me 
it may be cuz other cadets disrespect them but i Dont and im sick of ppl saying im gonna go to war and im sick cuz ill halft to kill Im getting mad  wht about you  Guyz and girls? IM SICK of it      :-\ :rage:        

Sorry if thare is bad grammer


----------



## Cpl.Banks (24 Sep 2006)

OK, first off welcome to the forum  . Now to have your comments taken seriously please use the spell check function, it is VERY easy to use and it will help increase your credibility.
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## Trinity (24 Sep 2006)

I find it hard to treat you like an equal with your grammar, MSN speak and confusing
question/post.  

I'm also sure disrespect and cadets has been covered in a previous thread.

I sense a Mod will be here shortly.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (24 Sep 2006)

well thank you  and yes sorry bout that I'm always in hurry to get done but I'm always 100% well i try


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Sep 2006)

This is locked. 
Cdt Pte.J Hodge, may I suggest rewording your question into a worthwhile one and using proper grammer and/or the spell check.
Thank you


----------

